# OKLAHOMA-Blind Gold. Ret. needs home w/his Seeing Eye Dog!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Blind Dog Gets New Life with Canine Pal | Video - ABC News

Please watch this TOUCHING VIDEO of Tanner, the Blind Golden Retriever and his Pal, Seeing Eye Dog, Blair-she had been shot!

They are with Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue and need a HOME TOGETHER!!!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...7fjLAQ&usg=AFQjCNG9oalfWS1WnfsLnkPUhVIMEBpAXg


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My goodness...what a touching, touching story. 

I So wish I could take them both in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagners Mom*

Wagners Mom

I know - it is very touching!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Blind and vision impaired dogs hold a very special place in my heart. I know the perfect home will be found by the rescue for them.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I liked the story so much, I had to watch it twice. Amazing is all I can say. I am sure that they will be placed in a great home.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, what a great but sad story!
Wish I could take them, but I already have three. Tuggs at your heart strings!
I hope they find a great big hearted person to give them the best possible furever home! Newscoverage helps, but two dogs and one being a special needs dog, what are the odds? Sad sad


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Such an amazing story. I hope they find a wonderful home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up

It will take a very special person/persons and home to open their hearts to these beautiful and wonderful dogs!!

OKLAHOMA-Blind Gold. Ret. needs home w/his Seeing Eye Dog! 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/blind-dog-gets-new-life-with-canine-pal-16227112

*Please watch this TOUCHING VIDEO of Tanner, the Blind Golden Retriever and his Pal, Seeing Eye Dog, Blair-she had been shot!*

They are with Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue and need a HOME TOGETHER!!!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...nkPUhVIMEBpAXg


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, do you know if the rescue will adopt outside of Oklahoma (not for me, we have our hands full)?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I volunteer w/ SGRR, we have worked with applicants out of state previously; however, prefer that they have been pre-approved through their local golden rescue so that there is a safety net in place. I do know there have been inquiries coming in based on the news coverage, not sure what will actually pan out. Tanner has siblings in OK that were adopted out with the same issues (blind & epileptic) that are thriving--however, it's a bit tougher now that he's full grown.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

Thanks for your reply. Hope Tanner & Blair find a wonderful, loving, forever, home together!!


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Any update on this dynamic duo?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The rescue is still working through the applications and the two are still residing at the clinic/boarding facility. It's going to take an extra special person(s) to take on a blind, epileptic large breed dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Did these two ever find a home?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Tanner recently had eye surgery and there is hope that some vision will be restored in one eye--there was no hope for the other eye. He will have at least a month for recovery. Applications have been narrowed down to five potential families--this has been a long time coming for this boy who has waited well over a year for a home of his own (along with recent addition Blair).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the update. I hope the surgery is successful for Tanner and they both will soon be with in a loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Glad that Tanner's surgery was successful and that a wonderful, loving, home is found for these two angels!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Tanner recently had eye surgery and there is hope that some vision will be restored in one eye--there was no hope for the other eye. He will have at least a month for recovery. Applications have been narrowed down to five potential families--this has been a long time coming for this boy who has waited well over a year for a home of his own (along with recent addition Blair).


God bless their doggy souls and a family who will welcome them in their home. Those people are angels walking on the earth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful news!!*

*A VERY HAPPY ENDING FOR BLAIR AND TANNER!!
Blair and Tanner have found a loving home TOGETHER!!
Tanner & Blair Find Their “Furever” Home | Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue*


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I just saw the happy ending on the news a couple of nights ago. The two really seemed happy and they even had a third buddy to play with.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up this GREAT NEWS!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Karen.....this is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, I'm so glad they found a home together.

Dogs with disabilities are such special creatures.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This is wonderful news, read this through very happy tears! There are awesome people out there!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wanted to provide a sad update to the "Tanner & Blair" story. Tanner went to the bridge a couple of days ago surrounded by the love of his adoptive family. 

Update from the Tulsa Adoption Coordinator: ...Tanner had been doing so well in his new home and had the occasional small seizure but about 10 days ago he had a number of major seizures and spent a couple of days at the clinic. They stabilized him and he was able to go back home. However, last week he took a turn for the worse and was taken back to the clinic where it was discovered that he had a ruptured bladder. It was determined by all vets at the clinic and a surgeon from OVS that there was nothing that could be done to repair the rupture."

Tanner was out of a litter of "let's have puppies with the family dogs", the pups were born with sight issues and developed epilepsy within the first couple months of their lives. The breeder of course was not able to sell the litter so off to rescue they were sent. So three messages here: if you're going to breed do it right & don't gamble with the lives of the puppies; if you're going to buy, please support a reputable breeder & don't give the BYB's a reason to breed; and for those considering rescuing, please do it. Tanner spent most of his life in a kennel at the vet clinic, thankfully he was able to know the love of a wonderful family in his final months of life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

Thank you for updating us, though this is a very sad update for Tanner.
I, too, am so glad he finally knew love!
What will become of Blair-his heart must be broken!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a very sad ending, so sorry to hear Tanner is gone. I'm glad he got to experience the love of a family. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Sheets
> 
> Thank you for updating us, though this is a very sad update for Tanner.
> I, too, am so glad he finally knew love!
> What will become of Blair-his heart must be broken!


If memory serves me correctly, they have another dog so Blair will still have doggie companionship


----------

